# Migration Days



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

So this weekend is finally shaping up to be pretty good for allowing a steady stream of birds move north. We have been hunting hard headed adults and are anxious for new birds. So my question is, how intent would you guys be on hunting an "x" or "feed" field? Rather than just setting up on a huge steep hilltop ignoring the loc adults and hoping for Migrators? Just would love to know what everybody would do In this situation... I'm about 60 miles straight south of Squaw. So... What would yall do!?


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

There is no X on migration days. Build it and they will come.


----------



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Brotsky! Keep it comin' fellas. :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Hunt the X and shoot birds all day...locals in the am and pm and migrators the rest of the time.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Find some water on the X and set up....or.... Find a traffic field and setup near water.

I will always setup on/near water with a spread during main push of migration. Whether I'm on X or hunting migrators. It's a game changer, especially for migrators !!


----------

